# What could I put in the bath to help with diaper rash?



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Poor Will has had diarrhea all weekend and is bum is so red. He likes to take baths and I was wondering what I could put in there to help the rash.

Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

doesnt oatmeal sooth itchy and tender skin? Maybe some aveeno oatmeal bath stuff, or I'm sure you can find something more crunchy at you HFS.
oh - you should post in the natural home and body forum. I bet they'd know.


----------



## hnybee (Sep 21, 2003)

I would suggest some calendula oil. It is kinda like an herbal neosporin. You could add a couple drops to his bath water. You could also add some to your diaperwipe solution (if you use cloth wipes). That way every time you wipe his bum you will also be helping him heal. Make sure to give him lots of naked time too!

I also use MotherLove's Nipple cream as a diaper ointment. It goes on really soft, won't burn and helps bottoms heal quickly. It has an olive oil base and lots of good healing herbs like marshmallow root & calendula.

Hope his bottom is better soon!


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Baking soda


----------



## nicholas_mom (Apr 23, 2004)

Aveeno Oatmeal bath works great


----------



## MamaAcorn (Jul 8, 2003)

I second the Aveeno oatmeal bath! It worked wonders on diaper rash and roseolla for ds and was still gentle enough for his sensative skin!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Thank you so much for all the great suggestions! I have baking soda on hand so we'll do that today.

I like the idea of calendula oil in the wipe solution. What about Burt's Bee's Apricot oil? Would that do anything? I have some of that here already....


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

For dd, baking soda didn't help. In fact, she screamed when I used it and I had to run a new bath.
You could make your own oatmeal bath with ground oats. Much cheaper than the brand stuff. Just put it in something like a piece of hose or something and tie off, then throw in the tub. That way the ground oats don't clog the pipes.

Also, Rooibos tea works wonder on rashes! Brew some up and add it to the bath. You can also use it to wipe his bum after changges. It really does work great.


----------



## poisonedapple (Jan 5, 2004)

We use baking soda, never tried oatmeal but my mom used that on me and my sisters


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

Baking Soda works wonders on rashes! I put a handful in the bath. Lots of naked time after the bath will help too.

Teri


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

In the past we've used Aveeno oatmeal, BB's Apricot oil














, Weleda calendula oil and just plain ole oatmeal grinded up. What ever we've had on hand at the time.

All have worked.

DH was quite impressed the time I just used ground oatmeal. :LOL :LOL One time he didn't want to worry about the messy clean up from the oatmeal so we used a little BB's Apricot oil and it worked awesome. Made for a soft and sweet smelling baby and DH too.
















We also use both the Apricot and the Calendula oil in our wipes solution.


----------

